Ask HN: Do you have modern personal heroes in your life? - gtirloni
======
jppope
Georg Schaeffler - He's a billionaire via inheritance that dislikes the media,
and earned his own way before the inheritance. Best part... he tried for years
to hide it all.

[https://www.dmagazine.com/publications/d-magazine/2007/march...](https://www.dmagazine.com/publications/d-magazine/2007/march/the-
billionaire-next-door/)

